# Good regionals in ohio for grass cuts?



## YandRpreservation (Nov 6, 2015)

Looking for a company in Ohio that will contract out bulk grass cuts. Currently doing about 60-80 a week and would like to double that. Any suggestions? Regional, national or anything between?


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

:: Grabs the popcorn and waits for the show ::


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

G 3 said:


> :: Grabs the popcorn and waits for the show ::


Following .......


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Your company is about to go....


----------



## allure9121 (Jan 26, 2014)

Just wondering can any one lend me 50k to start a preservation company and get me some contacts to start 

why why am i in this rat race


----------



## YandRpreservation (Nov 6, 2015)

well you've all been a lot of help


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*Hi*

For 100,000 i'll sell you my company and all contacts.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

YandRpreservation said:


> well you've all been a lot of help


More than you may ever know......

Well, Safehoard is right there in Ohio. They're always looking for help. Just a wild guess here but I'll bet you've already got your tapper in that keg.

Maybe you can help me out with something. I am looking for an entry level multi layer micro managing position. Please help....


----------



## YandRpreservation (Nov 6, 2015)

Yup tapped that keg, terrible. If I had another client like the one I have I'd be in great condition. I'm a one man crew, just want to put another truck on the road. I can't help you with your micromanagement position, please forgive me for going on a forum and searching for a reputable company to work for and expand my business.


----------



## MemphisREOVendor (Apr 12, 2015)

Take on another zone for SG. There's your 2nd truck...


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

YandRpreservation said:


> Yup tapped that keg, terrible. If I had another client like the one I have I'd be in great condition. I'm a one man crew, just want to put another truck on the road. I can't help you with your micromanagement position, please forgive me for going on a forum and searching for a reputable company to work for and expand my business.


No one blames you for wanting to grow. It's how you want to go about it. You are begging to get screwed. The company you are worky or now is screwing you and you want more. 

That hurts guys like us. So yeah you will get some push back.


----------



## YandRpreservation (Nov 6, 2015)

I am exhausting every possible option to get another client that works for me. I have been doing this 5 years, I make a comfortable living and am capable of making more given the right new client. I cut grass in bulk, I've taken advantage of the best opportunity I could in a business where virtually everybody in it is constantly complaining how bad it sucks. Sorry if I'm stepping on your toes, but if you have grass cuts in Cuyahoga and surrounding counties, send me your price list!


----------



## YandRpreservation (Nov 6, 2015)

MemphisREOVendor said:


> Take on another zone for SG. There's your 2nd truck...


I worked for safeguard 2 years ago, I would prefer not to go back.


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

david said:


> For 100,000 i'll sell you my company and all contacts.


Hell, I offered someone all of my contacts for $20k, and never got a response. 100k is steep my friend. Don't you know that this industry is deflating right now? :biggrin:


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

YandRpreservation said:


> well you've all been a lot of help


This forum offers a ton of information to those who read, read, and filter. Those who are looking for the easy answer to this industry get posts like those you are pissed about.

You have to remember, this is a brutal business. There are a ton of fresh companies trying to get into this business every month, by either under-cutting the competition, or accepting the low-ball crap pay that is floating around out there by every Tom, Dick, and Harry National and Regional in the US. Either situation harms the hard working, premium worthy, contractors. Coming on here asking for price lists and contact lists is only going to get you the replies that you have just read.

There are a TON of posts here that list a wide variety of companies (Good(?), Bad, and Ugly) with mention once in a while regarding their pay. It would be a freezing day in hell when a contractor gives out his client list to someone local to him. That would be like Coke or Dr. Pepper posting their secret soda recipe to anyone who asks for it. Just doesn't happen.

The vets here have worked too hard on their business to just give out that information. They learned a valuable work lesson resulting is grey hair (If there's any left), lost family time, and ulcers from stress.

Ask a sensible question, and get a sensible reply. Ask a stupid question, and get flamed on the way down.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

I get that you Y and R want to double your grass cuts and you don't care who you do it for or how as long as they pay. The problem us veterans have with that are two fold. No one means to hate on you. We only want you to see the big picture. 

Issue number 1: you are strengthening a regional by supplying them coverage in an area where you could be working direct making roughly 50% more money. Imagine if you got those 50 grass cuts and they paid 50% more?:vs_worry:


Issue number 2: that regional will eventually go under, no pay you, or back charge you over clippings, bush trimming or some other made up BS. Then you will be angry at said regional. It's better to skip them altogether. 

It's not that anyone is guarding some great profitable secret or that we hate newbie's. We are only asking you not to be so short sighted.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I get that you Y and R want to double your grass cuts and you don't care who you do it for or how as long as they pay. The problem us veterans have with that are two fold. No one means to hate on you. We only want you to see the big picture.
> 
> Issue number 1: you are strengthening a regional by supplying them coverage in an area where you could be working direct making roughly 50% more money. Imagine if you got those 50 grass cuts and they paid 50% more?:vs_worry:
> 
> ...


Well, it appears that CL Hack has turned down the volume a bit. Dam, and I made popcorn. Probably better anyway that RandL doesn't get all hacked off (pun intended) and leave the forum. Now he may hang around a while a learn the bigger picture. I have learned a TON on here after doing the same thing as RandL--one man grass cut show for years. It does put you in a bit of a fish bowl.

RandL
Look at this a from a bit different angle. Say there is a great company in Ohio. Someone comes on here and says yup, Pete's Preservation is the one to work for. Great pay, no headaches, very few pics, intelligent cubies......555-1212-2345.

Pete's Pres phone jumps off the wall with contractors who want a piece of the pie and the whole supply and demand is flipped. Pete's $50 grass cuts just went to $25....and by the time you called they're down to $15 and Pete has a strangle hold on 100Ks good paying work.

OR someone names the company you are currently working for. Whatever deal you have now just went south.

There is just no way that anyone suggesting a company you work for is going end well. My 21 cents.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*Hi*

yes GTX i understand its a deflating industry why i cant understand so many people still wanting to get into it.
I was giving my regional price to sell everything,not national price lol


----------

